# [mplayer] Pasar url con un alias (Solucionado)

## tahawk

Hola,

Habitualmente utilizo mplayer para escuchar la radio online o algunos canales de tv. Para hacerlo más rápido he decidido utilizar alias para almacenar las url's pero mplayer no me acepta el alias como parámetro. Hay alguna manera de que no me de error sin tener que meter la instrucción mplayer dentro del alias?

Gracias!!Last edited by tahawk on Wed Mar 24, 2010 11:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## esteban_conde

```
#!/bin/sh

#Script basado en el de un BocaDePez de BandaAncha: 

#http://www.bandaancha.st/foros.php?temid=273195

#Copyleft Psycosis 08-2004. Under GPL License. Make with vi.

function Emisora()

{

clear

echo

echo " 1 = La cuatro"

echo " 2 = antena3"

echo " 3 = Telemadrid"

echo " 4 = Castilla la mancha"

echo " 5 = TVE"

echo " 6 = La 2"

echo " 7 = Tele5"

echo " 8 = Amtena3"

echo " 9 = CNN"

echo "10 = La sexta"

echo "11 = Cadena 100"

echo "12 = Kiss FM"

echo "13 = OndaCero"

echo "14 = Maxima FM"

echo "15 = Cadena Dial"

echo

echo

echo "Teclea Ctrl + C; para salir de la emisora y elegir una nueva."

echo "Teclea 0 (cero) y pulsa intro, para abandonar el programa."

echo

echo "Emisora a escuchar:"

echo

read choice

if [ $choice == 1 ] ; then mplayer tv://62 -tv driver=v4l2:device=/dev/video0:chanlist=europe-west:alsa:\

adevice=hw.1,0:amode=1:audiorate=32000:forceaudio:volume=100:immediatemode=0:norm=PAL

elif [ $choice == 2 ] ; then mplayer tv://65 -tv driver=v4l2:device=/dev/video0:chanlist=europe-west:alsa:\

adevice=hw.1,0:amode=1:audiorate=32000:forceaudio:volume=100:immediatemode=0:norm=PAL

elif [ $choice == 3 ] ; then mplayer tv://52 -tv driver=v4l2:device=/dev/video0:chanlist=europe-west:alsa:\

adevice=hw.1,0:amode=1:audiorate=32000:forceaudio:volume=100:immediatemode=0:norm=PAL

 

elif [ $choice == 4 ] ; then mplayer tv://28 -tv driver=v4l2:device=/dev/video0:chanlist=europe-west:alsa:\

adevice=hw.1,0:amode=1:audiorate=32000:forceaudio:volume=100:immediatemode=0:norm=PAL

 

elif [ $choice == 5 ] ;  then mplayer tv://49 -tv driver=v4l2:device=/dev/video0:chanlist=europe-west:alsa:\

adevice=hw.1,0:amode=1:audiorate=32000:forceaudio:volume=100:immediatemode=0:norm=PAL

elif [ $choice == 6 ] ;  then mplayer tv://55 -tv driver=v4l2:device=/dev/video0:chanlist=europe-west:alsa:\

adevice=hw.1,0:amode=1:audiorate=32000:forceaudio:volume=100:immediatemode=0:norm=PAL

elif [ $choice == 7 ] ;   then mplayer tv://59 -tv driver=v4l2:device=/dev/video0:chanlist=europe-west:alsa:\

adevice=hw.1,0:amode=1:audiorate=32000:forceaudio:volume=100:immediatemode=0:norm=PAL

elif [ $choice == 8 ] ;  then mplayer tv://65 -tv driver=v4l2:device=/dev/video0:chanlist=europe-west:alsa:\

adevice=hw.1,0:amode=1:audiorate=32000:forceaudio:volume=100:immediatemode=0:norm=PAL

elif [ $choice == 9 ] ; then mplayer tv://E11 -tv driver=v4l2:device=/dev/video0:chanlist=europe-west:alsa:\

adevice=hw.1,0:amode=1:audiorate=32000:forceaudio:volume=100:immediatemode=0:norm=PAL

elif [ $choice == 10 ] ; then mplayer tv://33 -tv driver=v4l2:device=/dev/video0:chanlist=europe-west:alsa:\

adevice=hw.1,0:amode=1:audiorate=32000:forceaudio:volume=100:immediatemode=0:norm=PAL

elif [ $choice == 11 ] ; then mplayer -cache 70 -playlist http://wma.cadena100.es/cien

elif [ $choice == 12 ] ; then mplayer -cache 70 -playlist http://win60ny.audiovideoweb.com/ny60winlive7001?WMThinning=0

elif [ $choice == 13 ] ; then mplayer -cache 70 -playlist http://a536.l507220547.c5072.g.lm.akamaistream.net/D/536/5072/1006357674/reflector:20547

elif [ $choice == 14 ] ; then mplayer -cache 70 -playlist http://a225.l857520540.c8575.e.lm.akamaistream.net/D/225/8575/v0001/reflector:20540

elif [ $choice == 15 ] ; then mplayer -cache 70 -playlist http://a371.l1136133678.c11361.e.lm.akamaistream.net/D/371/11361/v0001/reflector:33678

elif [ $choice == 0 ] ; then exit 0

else echo "Esa cadena no existe"

fi

Emisora

}

Emisora 
```

Copialo a un archivo y dale nombre despues chmod +x con eso puedes ya puedes funcionar tecleando un numero, supongo que si en vez de un numero en elif[$choice=="cadena"] tambien funcionaria, claro que a lo mejor te he entendido mal y no es eso lo que quieres.

----------

## tahawk

Gracias pero lo que quiero es ahorrarme el script y poder escribir:

```
mplayer canal
```

De todas formas gracias porque el script me lo he guardado ya me parece interesante... JEJE!   :Wink: 

----------

## esteban_conde

Jugar con bash es muy gratificante y quizas no le dedicamos el tiempo que merece.

Prueba lo siguiente en una consola:

 *Quote:*   

> esteban@mimaquina ~ $ cuatro="tv://62"
> 
> esteban@mimaquina ~ $ mplayer $cuatro
> 
> MPlayer SVN-r29463-3.4.6 (C) 2000-2009 MPlayer Team
> ...

 

Es cuestion de aprender lo basico y usar la imaginación.

----------

## i92guboj

Estoy con esteban_conde. Lo que tú estás buscando son variables, y no alias.

----------

## tahawk

Pues la verdad que no se porque directamente he pensado que lo podria hacer con alias pero esta claro que mas facil y sencillo que con una variable... JEJEJE

Gracias!!

----------

